# processor supports SSE2 or SSE3?



## Bosox3 (Oct 12, 2004)

How would I know if my Processor supports SSE2 or SSE3...or both?

I have a Compaq Presario SR5010NX Desktop PC.
Processor
Type - Intel Celeron D 360 / 3.46 GHz Installed Qty - 1 Max processors supported - 1 Processor main features - Intel Execute Disable Bit, Intel Extended Memory 64 Technology 
Cache Memory
Type - L2 cache Installed Size - 512 KB Cache Per Processor - 512 KB 
Mainboard
Chipset type - Intel 945GC Express Data bus speed - 533 MHz


----------



## gnuman (Feb 7, 2008)

Download a program called CPU-Z and it will tell you what instruction set it supports.


----------



## Bosox3 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks..I'll give that a shot.


----------

